# Kate's LC Journal



## katie64 (May 30, 2003)

I'll be starting my leg challenge on June 5th, working with a trainer the 1st day, I want to make sure I have proper form, I'm psyched and definitely ready for some new well defined legs............I'll post pics of my legs later tonight or tomorrow, believe me their crying for this challenge.......... 

Good luck everyone


----------



## katie64 (May 30, 2003)

Oh, I'm keeping my avi during this, he's good motivation for me..........hehehe


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2003)

Love the avi   He's great motivation for me too 

Good Luck!!!


----------



## katie64 (Jun 6, 2003)

Hopefully I'll feel better by next Thursday, which will be my training day, my PT cancelled, which is just as well because I would have, I'm just not physically ok right now, hopefully the herbal remedy will help, if so or if this gets better I will officially start on June 12th, I know I'll be 2 weeks behind, but it's still something I want to do, if things don't get better then I won't be able to do this, I will let everyone know one way or the other by the 12th, hope your all doing well............


----------



## butterfly (Jun 6, 2003)

Even if you can't start til the 19th it would still be worth doing... hope you feel better soon!


----------



## katie64 (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Even if you can't start til the 19th it would still be worth doing... hope you feel better soon!


Thanks B, I'm glad it won't matter if I start late..........


----------



## katie64 (Jun 12, 2003)

Hey leg challengers.................I'm sorry I'm not going to be able to do this, every time I read in here, I get excited and really want to and almost feel like I can but in the end I would only be hurting myself, physically I am just not ready for this, so I wish you all well and hopefully by the time things calm down with my body(lupus), another challenge will be going on...........good luck


----------



## katie64 (Jun 12, 2003)

BTW, I'm seriously bummed about this, the challenge looked awesome.

 I will do it eventually, just not right now.......take care everyone............


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2003)

Sorry you won't be able to join us but your health is more important!!!

We'll be around to help you when you finally can do the challenge


----------

